#ubuntu-my 2011-04-11
<ApOgEE> hi sweemeng 
<sweemeng> yo ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> good morning
<sweemeng> whose in for road trip to penang in june
<sweemeng> for the conference
<ApOgEE> how r u doing today?
<sweemeng> stress as always
<sweemeng> looking forward to a road trip to batu ferringi in june
<sweemeng> for the conference
<ApOgEE> i couldn't go there... i can't free up myself from this cubicle yet
<ApOgEE> i wish i could jouin all of you and have fun... :(
<ApOgEE> *join
<sweemeng> actually i cannot confirm as well
<sweemeng> >.<
<ApOgEE> T_T
<sweemeng> penang man
<sweemeng> so far
<ApOgEE> then, let penang team handle it
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, i am not handling
<sweemeng> same week have pycon also
<sweemeng> fly down to sg
<yuskhanzab> salam
<yuskhanzab> sweemeng, 
<sweemeng> hi yuskhanzab 
<yuskhanzab> ada nak tanya skit nih
<yuskhanzab> pakai ubuntu tak skrg nih?
<sweemeng> yeah
<yuskhanzab> cuba buka ubuntu-tweak skrg
<yuskhanzab> ada berapa jumlah menu
<sweemeng> tak install
<yuskhanzab> alamak
<yuskhanzab> sy punya option macam dah kurang
<yuskhanzab> gnome setting, session manager dah tak ada
<yuskhanzab> so macam mana nak customize panel
 * sweemeng tak pasti tak pernah guna
<yuskhanzab> panel dah kene lock
<yuskhanzab> hahha
<yuskhanzab> tak pe lah
<yuskhanzab> thx
<sweemeng> ok
<ApOgEE> heheh... Basyeer 
<Basyeer> ada2 sini :P
<Basyeer> baru ja on kih3
<Basyeer> pergi ke event gnome3 aritu?
<ApOgEE> Basyeer: lain kali ko set la ko punya xchat tu kasi ada bunyi... pastu ko boleh la buat keje lain
<ApOgEE> tak pegi... itu hari ada kerja
<ApOgEE> jap lagi nak tido dah... esok mau pegi kerja lagi.
<Basyeer> aku x setting lagi pe2 kat xchat ni
<Basyeer> die skadar alert kat taskbar ja baru
<Basyeer> aku pun x dpt p..
<Basyeer> aku p karnival ict kat jerantut
<Basyeer> under osdc.my
<ApOgEE> oo... takpe la, aku tengok gambar diorg, mcm meriah je
<ApOgEE> jeles tul x dpt join
<Basyeer> yup, kek mcm2 lak tu
<ApOgEE> Basyeer: lain kali, bila ko online je, ko start la ko punya xchat dan park je kat sini... 
<Basyeer> release party, bese la tu
<Basyeer> orait, aku akan ingatkan diri aku 
<Basyeer> kih3
<Basyeer> tp mmg x byk ea org on9?
<ApOgEE> ada ke, takde ke orang, lepak je... 
<Basyeer> orait, boleh3
<ApOgEE> Basyeer: dulu2 mmg meriah
<ApOgEE> sekarang ni dah kurang
<Basyeer> yup, sekarang leh nmpk kurang.. tp xpe.. aku pun ada target aku sndri bl join komuniti oss ni
<ApOgEE> kalo takde orang kat sini, ko boleh lepak kat #myoss dan #fedora-my
<Basyeer> harapan dapat cari n ramaikan lagi user
<ApOgEE> itu antara tempat yg masih meriah
<ApOgEE> Basyeer: ramai2 pun bukan best sangat... biar je, takyah susah2... yg penting, kita ada kat sini bila ada yg memerlukan
<Basyeer> orait, aku dah take note
<Basyeer> tul gak.. kualiti pnting dr kuantiti 
<ApOgEE> org masuk sini, nak tanya soalan... so, kalo ada orang kat sini, boleh la tolong jawab
<ApOgEE> sini real time... kalo forum, lambat sikit
<Basyeer> insyaallah, aku leh cuba
<Basyeer> yup, e2 kelebihan irc
<Basyeer> real time
<ApOgEE> so, welcome to the club... ;)
<ApOgEE> aku nak pi tido dah...
<Basyeer> thanks :-)
<Basyeer> orait3 aku phm
<ApOgEE> esok jumpa lagi kat sini... 
<Basyeer> insyaallah aku ada
<ApOgEE> assalamualaikum
<Basyeer> rajin gak aku on9
<Basyeer> waalaikumsalam
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-12
<ApOgEE> assalamualaikum
<ApOgEE> heyo Basyeer 
 * ApOgEE poke Basyeer 
<Basyeer> can poke eh?
<Basyeer> really n00b in using xchat
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<ApOgEE> hehehe hehehe
<Basyeer> x biasa gune lagi :P
<ApOgEE> biasa biasakan lah
<Basyeer> sedang membiasakan diri, time kerja leh on9? 
<ApOgEE> %rboleh je
<ApOgEE> ups ... lalal
<Basyeer> sykt sendiri?? rasa skrg ramai2 yg memiliki sykt sndri
<ApOgEE> bukan ni syarikat orang Iran
<Basyeer> sykt pe tu? based it gak?
<ApOgEE>  lama tak buat tulisan kaler2 kat IRC... hahaha 
<ApOgEE> ya, sykt IT
<Basyeer>  best la, aku pun teringin nak kerja 
<Basyeer> colour2 kih3
<ApOgEE> ko belum kerja?
<Basyeer> belum. aku sem akhir poli shah alam, kos teknologi kayu kih3
<ApOgEE> syok tu, bikin kerja kayu... aku suke
<ApOgEE> apa teknologi kayu yg ko buat?
<Basyeer> develop bahan baru sebagai pengganti kayu
<Basyeer> MDF, chipboard sume tu
<Basyeer> e2 tang teknologi
<ApOgEE> ooo.. ko tau la mana nak cari stok murah kan?
<Basyeer> aik... x jgk
<ApOgEE> apsal?
<ApOgEE> takde geng2 boleh cari ke?
<Basyeer> x meluas ag pengetahuan aku sal kayu, stok3 murah, e2 kalu kerja senang la cari
<Basyeer> sebab kitorang x detail ke arah 'hardware' kayu 
<Basyeer> lebih2 kepada belajar dalam kelas
<Basyeer> dari praktikal/amali
<Basyeer> so pengetahuan x meluas
<ApOgEE> ooo... 
<ApOgEE> aku suka buat kerja kayu.. ukir mengukir dan yg sewaktu dengannya
<Basyeer> pergh... e2 berkait ngn seni.. orang yg blaja kayu pun x semestinya reti wat g2
<ApOgEE> dulu aku pernah follow org bikin custom booth... seronok gak buat perabot2 ni
<Basyeer> custom booth? yup, klu reti wat, mmg leh bina sesuka ati, seperti yg kt imagine
<Basyeer> klu pndai, create spt yg di imagine
<Basyeer> kena pandai berkarya/kreatif klu nk survive bidang pembuatan
<ApOgEE> abestu, ko punya bidang ni camne?.. bikin kayu versi baru ke?
<Basyeer> yup ada bikin kayu g2. tp bukan la versi baru, cm kayu + plastik. benda tu dh wujud, orang luar negara dh terdedah benda gini
<ApOgEE> aku ada dengar haritu, org msia bikin kayu versi baru, kuat dan cantik. tapi tatau mana nak cari
<ApOgEE> aku tengok kat tv jer
<Basyeer> kalau masuk ijazah, leh wat research yg lebih detail dalam nk create bhn kayu yg baru
<Basyeer> kat astro byk dokumentari spt ini
<Basyeer> kat tv bese, jrg...
<ApOgEE> kira ko ni kenal la semua jenis kayu.. cengal, meranti, bangkirai, jati, etc...
<Basyeer> err.. x... time praktikal, aku just praktikal kat bengkel kayu. masa sem1 n sem 2 ada subjek hutan, tapi x belajar detail sal kenalpasti pokok
<Basyeer> more kepada sifat2 pokok
<Basyeer> jenis2 urat/kulit pokok
<ApOgEE> ooo... 
<Basyeer> if nk tau more dalam kenalpasti pokok, kena apply amik ijazah perhutanan kat upm
<Basyeer> tp aku x minat pun..
<ApOgEE> lol... abestu ko minat apa?
<Basyeer> xminat kayu sgt :P, minat komputer.. tapi dalam bidang ni, aku cube masuk ke alam sekitar kalau boleh...
<ApOgEE> hahah
<Basyeer> manusia mkn bese wat silap lol
<ApOgEE> camne ko boleh amik bidang ni pulak?
<Basyeer> ikut awek :P(kesilapan masa dulu2..)
<Basyeer> silap ikut ex-awek..
<ApOgEE> uish... ex sudah?
<Basyeer> dah lame pun :P
<Basyeer> masa baru2 ujung sem1 dh kiok, pdn muke aku :P
<Basyeer> kah3
<ApOgEE> takpe, yg dulu2 bukan boleh reverse... hidup mesti kedepan
<Basyeer> yup, tp kena tanggung r efek dari kesilapan :-)
<ApOgEE> sian ko, dia lari ngan jantan lain ke?
<ApOgEE> atau ko cari awek lain... hahaks
<Basyeer> x jgk rasenya kih3. aku pun dh lupe lol
<Basyeer> tp yg seksa, tiap ari kena ngadap dia.. sekelas lak tu :-(
<ApOgEE> ok, fogedit... zaman sekolah, mana best becinta duh
<Basyeer> hak3 tol2. aku setuju, bila dah capai usia cm skrg, dah kena pk masa depan
<ApOgEE> dah keje esok, ko tengok la... mcm2 cikaro ada... tetapkan iman je la lagi
<Basyeer> x sanggup :P
<Basyeer> aku dah ada sknk, harap maintain kih3
<ApOgEE> heheh
<Basyeer> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/04/11/barracuda_networks_attack/ 
<Basyeer> baca2 :P
<Basyeer> ko dh kawin ke?
<Basyeer> 6th year.. lama dah tu.. moga ada rezeki untuk dapat anak. amin.
<ApOgEE> amin
<DebMal-log> DebMal-log log bot will be offline for 45 minutes for hardware upgrades and maintenance.
<unitedpotsmokers> assalamualaikum
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-13
<ApOgEE> hola ejat 
<ejat> hola bos ApOgEE
<ejat> how r u bos
<ApOgEE> fine thanks... how about u?
<ejat> mcm tu la hendak nye bos .. 
<ApOgEE> heheh... sudah makan?
 * ApOgEE baru tengok jam.. sudah pukul 3 rupanya... starving
<ApOgEE> nak pi makan lah... lapar sudah
<ApOgEE> brb
<ejat> okie
<ejat> sudah2
<ApOgEE> uik
<yuskhanzab> ApOgEE, 
<yuskhanzab> salam
<ApOgEE> eh
<ApOgEE> dah kuar rupanya
<ApOgEE> lol
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-15
<UbuntuN00b> ummm i don't suppose this is a support room?
<salawank> its a 'fry'day today
<sweemeng> >.<
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-16
<mnajem> w00fw00f, 
<mnajem> w00fw00f, 
<mnajem> !help|w00fw00f, 
<lubotu2> w00fw00f,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mnajem> !wtf|w00fw00f, 
<lubotu2> w00fw00f,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
#ubuntu-my 2011-04-17
<lon3star> melayubuntu 
<lon3star> kau yg tulis blog tu ke
<melayubuntu> Yup
<lon3star> ooo
<lon3star> mesti terer ni 
<lon3star> betul?
<lon3star> tp kau ada style bagus tulis blog
<lon3star> hehhe
<lon3star> sedap baca
<lon3star> intro sikit 
<lon3star> nak kenal ni
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-09
<ApOgEE> salam
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<wisevoyager> darknite, alaykom salam.., :D
<darknite> wisevoyager..ko dok mana
<wisevoyager> dok umah
<wisevoyager> nk pi goreng nasi jap
<wisevoyager> NGIK + telor dadar.. :D
<darknite> wah..
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-10
<BatTok> salam
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-11
<ApOgEE> salam
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-12
<Betrayer> uptime: 3m 46s
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz_ 
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-13
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<susahsebut> salam all. wslm darknite 
<susahsebut> ping fairuz_1 
<susahsebut> hi penreturns 
<susahsebut> nak mintak lagu lagi boleh?
<susahsebut> l
<penreturns> :3
<susahsebut> hi penreturns 
<penreturns> hello susahsebut 
<susahsebut> makan suda ka?
<penreturns> blom lg
<penreturns> satu ari xmkn ape
<susahsebut> ish
<susahsebut> nak kata puasa malam dah pun ni penreturns 
<penreturns> ahahahha
<susahsebut> hi kama_yus < kamaruddin yusof ka 
<penreturns> nk wat camne
<penreturns> 1 hari bz
<susahsebut> kat mana penreturns 
<susahsebut> tengok post kat fb macam away dari kl je 
<penreturns> wahahaha
<penreturns> kat  area kl gak
<penreturns> :D
<susahsebut> menipu la tu. ekekeke
<susahsebut> ingat ko outstation ke penang
<penreturns> haaaa
<penreturns> bile nye
<penreturns> lol
<Kamaruddin> sorry terputus
<susahsebut> entah le
<susahsebut> hehe
<penreturns> hehhe
<penreturns> salah pahaman kot
<penreturns> :)
<susahsebut> zue,  < zulhairi seman ya? 
<susahsebut> xpe Kamaruddin 
<zue> bukan...
<susahsebut> oh salah orang saya. sorry zue 
<susahsebut> ramainya yang xde malam ni
<penreturns> yup
<penreturns> adoii
<Kamaruddin> ye lah....may be busy kot
<susahsebut> tokey tenggiling aka fazilamin pun xde
<Kamaruddin> atau pun terlupa
<penreturns> lambat sket kot
<susahsebut> tuan rumah sedang makan sebentar lagi masuk mungkin
<Kamaruddin> DeenSokmo pun takde
<susahsebut> pencinta kucing tengah dating sebentar lagi juga masuk
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<penreturns> <--mkn sat ler camtuh
<susahsebut> sila penreturns 
<susahsebut> 10 minit lagi maybe kita start
<penreturns> orite
<susahsebut> jam 10 malam la kita start ye
<Kamaruddin> hi
<susahsebut> hi
<susahsebut> hehe
<Kamaruddin> ingat hang lagi....
<Kamaruddin> susahsebut tinggal kat ne?
<susahsebut> saya di kelantan Kamaruddin 
<susahsebut> itu yang agak sukar jadinya organise party ni
<Kamaruddin> Jauhnya....
<susahsebut> cuma rajin turun kl
<susahsebut> hehe
<susahsebut> semalam baru balik dari kl
<Kamaruddin> Kalau turun KL just let me know...
<Kamaruddin> nanti boleh pekena teh tarik
<susahsebut> Kamaruddin, di shah alam kan?
<susahsebut> rajin juga saya ke shah alam tu
<susahsebut> hi fzlamn 
<susahsebut> mintak tenggiling sekor
<susahsebut> :p
<fzlamn> Termakan racun dh tenggiling aku
<susahsebut> ish
<susahsebut> kejam fzlamn 
<susahsebut> hahaha
<fzlamn> Nasib baik aku klon byk2...
<fzlamn> Betol ke ada mesyuarat? Aku betol2 lupa la.
<susahsebut> iya
<susahsebut> jam 10 maybe start
<susahsebut> tunggu ahmad helmi dan pencinta kucing
<susahsebut> penreturns makan kejap
<susahsebut> kari tenggiling
<susahsebut> deensokmo tak dapat dihubungi
<susahsebut> ejat pun x nampak
<susahsebut> tajul tadi macam ada kat fb lepas tu ilang dah
<susahsebut> sibuk study maybe
<fzlamn> Tapi ramai ni... Sila2 la menyibuk ek penggila tenggiling
<fzlamn> Away jap. Nak beli sarapan.
<susahsebut> tapaukan sikit fzlamn 
<penreturns> helloo heloo heloooo
<susahsebut> :p
<susahsebut> wah habis dah makan kari tenggiling penreturns 
<penreturns> telor tenggiling masak cili hijau
<penreturns> :3
<susahsebut> haha telor eh
<penreturns> ntahh
<penreturns> blasahh
<penreturns> :D
<susahsebut>  hi hotfloppy 
<PencintaKucing> assalamualaikum..
<PencintaKucing> sory2..
<susahsebut> eh PencintaKucing 
<PencintaKucing> terlupa la..
<PencintaKucing> hehehe..
<PencintaKucing> dah start ke ?
<susahsebut> xpe2 belum start pun
<susahsebut> tunggu ahmad helmi sedang makan
<PencintaKucing> owh..
<PencintaKucing> aku pon baru je lepas makan..
<susahsebut> fzlamn, dia gi beli sarapan jap
<PencintaKucing> nasik pon ada lagi celah2 gigi..
<PencintaKucing> sarapan ?
<PencintaKucing> kol 10PM, sarapan pe ?
<susahsebut> haha mana aku tau dia yang tulis cam tu
<PencintaKucing> hahahaha..
<susahsebut> 22:01 <fzlamn> Away jap. Nak beli sarapan.
<PencintaKucing> :facepalm:
<PencintaKucing> :P
<susahsebut> lol. hari ni baru aku bother nak check actually facepalm tu refers to what
<susahsebut> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/facepalm
<penreturns> wahahhaa
<penreturns> :3
<susahsebut> biasa la dah 3 series ni kan. tak berapa up to date la
<susahsebut> :p
<PencintaKucing> laa.. tak tahu ke ?
<PencintaKucing> ni mesti bukan graduan 9gag nih..
<PencintaKucing> hahahahaha..
<susahsebut> hehe bukan la
<PencintaKucing> rajin2kan la diri melayan..
<PencintaKucing> 9gag.com ;D
<susahsebut> rajin dah melayan. siap dah like lagi kat fb page 9gag
<susahsebut> cuma time ada yang best je bukak
<susahsebut> :p
<susahsebut> tajul ada tetamu - x dapat join malam ni
<PencintaKucing> aku takleh ngan 9gag..
<PencintaKucing> takleh bukak..
<PencintaKucing> nanti aku dok melangut kat situ je..
<PencintaKucing> skrol.. skrol.. skrol..
<PencintaKucing> huhuhuu..
<susahsebut> tau xpe
<susahsebut> itu yang jjadi masalah tu
<susahsebut> tak ley nak buat keje lain
<susahsebut> haha
<PencintaKucing> hehehe..
<PencintaKucing> skang ni sapa yg ada ?
<Kamaruddin> saya ada
<susahsebut> saya juga ada
<susahsebut> hi chengjk 
<susahsebut> kena tunggu tuan rumah juga ni
<susahsebut> dia makan tadi
<fzlamn> Ping-pong...
<PencintaKucing> fzlamn, hang sarapan kat mana ?
<fzlamn> Kedai. Makan makanan kucing.
<susahsebut> ekekek
<PencintaKucing> friskies ke whiskas ?
<fzlamn> Wiski
<susahsebut> mabuk tu fzlamn < bahay2
<susahsebut> *bahaya
<PencintaKucing> perah limau skit..
<susahsebut> bagaimana ya? dah 10:30 ni
<fzlamn> Aku suka letak aji.
<PencintaKucing> itu la..
<PencintaKucing> tuan rumah takde lagi..
<PencintaKucing> makan kat rumah ke makan kat luar ?
<PencintaKucing> kalo kat luar, memang lama la.
<penreturns> bawah rumah
<susahsebut> tarik dia keluar dari bawah rumah tu PencintaKucing 
<susahsebut> eh penreturns 
<susahsebut> :p
<penreturns> :D
<PencintaKucing> makan bawah rumah takpa, jangan makan bawah meja..
<PencintaKucing> huhuhuhu..
<susahsebut> bawah meja dah macam kucing curi ikan pulak
<susahsebut> lol
<fzlamn> Tukar mesin jap. 
<susahsebut> ping zulhairiseman 
<susahsebut> blog post macam tak kena dengan keratan akhbar je
<PencintaKucing> blog post apa ?
<susahsebut> oh sorry my bad
<susahsebut> kecik tulisan
<susahsebut> ingat uitm
<susahsebut> rupanya utm 1
<susahsebut> PencintaKucing, http://www.zulhairiseman.net/blog/pelajar-perlu-kuasai-ilmu-godam-komputer-untuk-kebaikan/
<PencintaKucing> hack@12 ke ?
<zulhairiseman> yup
<PencintaKucing> owh..
<PencintaKucing> rootmybox menang..
<PencintaKucing> geng r3v3r7..
<PencintaKucing> eh, hack@10 la..
<susahsebut> oh tokey vpn tuh
<PencintaKucing> pandai2 je aku hack@12..
<PencintaKucing> :facepalm:
<PencintaKucing> a'ah.. tokey vpn..
<susahsebut> ko kan dari masa depan PencintaKucing 
<PencintaKucing> susahsebut ada tgk screenshot bandwidth aku ?
<zulhairiseman> oit2..laju je korang
<PencintaKucing> tak jalan langsung oooo..
<PencintaKucing> best! :D
<susahsebut> kat fb ko ke?
<zulhairiseman> eh..dah abes meeting ke?
<susahsebut> belum meeting pun zulhairiseman 
<PencintaKucing> susahsebut, kat tbd la..
<susahsebut> eh, PencintaKucing vpn r3v3r7 tu ok eh?
<PencintaKucing> tgk kat thread vpn r3v3r7 tu..
<susahsebut> oooo lama sudah aku tak masuk tbd
<PencintaKucing> aku tak brani cakap okay ke tak..
<susahsebut> server mana duduk?
<PencintaKucing> tapi utk maxis broadband, aku pakai vpn tu, tak gerak langsung bandwidth aku walaupon ari2 layan redtube..
<susahsebut> us aku taknak dah
<PencintaKucing> eh.. youtube..
<susahsebut> lol
<PencintaKucing> typo..
<susahsebut> redtube wkakakaka
<PencintaKucing> server us rasanya..
<PencintaKucing> tapi best la, laju je..
<PencintaKucing> hang bleh try dulu dalam sehari..
<PencintaKucing> kalo rasa puas ati, bank in la..
<PencintaKucing> kalo rasa tanak, bgtau la tanak.. nanti dia cancel la..
<PencintaKucing> aku amik 50GB/month terus :P
<susahsebut> berapa rm tu / month
<PencintaKucing> RM30 utk 50GB/month
<PencintaKucing> kalo tak pakai banyak, amik je RM10 utk 10GB/month
<susahsebut> dia guna openvpn jugak eh?
<PencintaKucing> a'ah..
<PencintaKucing> ni screenshot aku: http://i.imgur.com/b4xhm.png
<PencintaKucing> tgk kat belah bawah tu, ada usage 2GB ngan 200MB..
<PencintaKucing> itu sebelom guna vpn..
<PencintaKucing> ;D
<fzlamn> aku nak boleh?
<PencintaKucing> boleh je..
<PencintaKucing> RM10 sebulan..
<PencintaKucing> ;D
<fzlamn> betol ke?
 * PencintaKucing nak jadi reseller lah.. :D
<fzlamn> korang sembang apa ek?
<susahsebut> erm kalau aku guna hp aku as wifi hotspot (celcom) then sambung kat lappy ni perlu guna oepnvpn kat hp atau kat lappy je dah cukup?confuse aku nih
<susahsebut> betol la fzlamn 
<PencintaKucing> kat laptop la..
<susahsebut> betul tang harga tu maksud aku
<susahsebut> hehe
<PencintaKucing> macam guna stimik, internet tu kat modem kan ?
<susahsebut> yup
<PencintaKucing> tapi connect vpn kat modem ke kat laptop ?
<PencintaKucing> :P
<susahsebut> faham dah
<PencintaKucing> tapi mungkin gak kat hp.. *ayat bagi confuse balik*
<PencintaKucing> hahahahahahahaha
<susahsebut> dem hahaha mentang2 la aku bukan techie guys sengaja ko nak mengconfusekan aku ye
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fzlamn> aku nak
<susahsebut> berapa keping nak fzlamn :p
<fzlamn> 2 helai kek basah
<PencintaKucing> fzlamn pakai line apa eh ?
<PencintaKucing> stimik ?
<susahsebut> haha sila2 tanya kat PencintaKucing  cane nak beli
<fzlamn> 3 line
<fzlamn> :P
<PencintaKucing> 3 line tak sapot..
<PencintaKucing> gengster helmet sapot la skit2.. tu pon kadang2 tak brapa clear..
<susahsebut> LOL
<susahsebut> tiba2 je 
<susahsebut> aduh sakit perut aku
<PencintaKucing> hehehehe..
<fzlamn> aku pakai maxis berokband
<PencintaKucing> fzlamn, haa.. cantik!
<susahsebut> eh penreturns pun quit dah?
<PencintaKucing> usage bulanan camna ?
<PencintaKucing> agak2 lebih 10GB tak ?
<PencintaKucing> kalo lebih, bleh je amik RM30/month..
<susahsebut> haha memang sesuai jadi reseller PencintaKucing ni
<PencintaKucing> 50GB usage..
<PencintaKucing> donlot sampai muntah pon takpa..
<PencintaKucing> kurang 10GB je dari unifi..
<fzlamn> nak bayar kat sapa?
<PencintaKucing> bayar kat aku..
<PencintaKucing> punya member..
<fzlamn> tempoh percubaan 3 bulan kan
<PencintaKucing> OMG!
<susahsebut> hahaha
<fzlamn> :P
<fzlamn> kena test dulu
<PencintaKucing> test sehari 2 tu okay la..
<PencintaKucing> 3 bulan kalu, sos cili kfc pon expired
<fzlamn> :P
<PencintaKucing> fzlamn, pm aku username ngan fullname..
<fzlamn> username n fullname apa?
<PencintaKucing> utk trial vpn la..
<fzlamn> fzlamn n fazil amin
<susahsebut> nak kena full name ke?
<PencintaKucing> kalo ikotkan nak username, first name ngan last name..
<PencintaKucing> tapi tu dah okay la tu :D
<susahsebut> kalau susahsebut susah sebut ok tak?
<PencintaKucing> okay je..
<susahsebut> oh cun
<susahsebut> amekan aku satu trial
<susahsebut> aku dah lupa pass untuk masuk sana
<fzlamn> Meow2 PencintaKucing
<fzlamn> 50GB rm30sen
<fzlamn> 10GB rm10
<susahsebut> keluarkan friekies atau whiskas mesti dia muncul
<fzlamn> mcm tu?
<PencintaKucing> okay, dah pm tuan vpn..
<PencintaKucing> tunggu je kawan2 :)
<fzlamn> kerat misai tu baru mucol
<susahsebut> (y)
<fzlamn> apesal pm?
<PencintaKucing> sebab aku bukan tuan vpn..
<PencintaKucing> huhuhuhu..
<fzlamn> aku biasa online pagi so kena am la
<susahsebut> lol
<PencintaKucing> skang kan malam, so pm la.
<PencintaKucing> ;D
<fzlamn> aku baru lepas sarapan pagi k
<fzlamn> anggap je am
<susahsebut> aduiyai korang neh :facepalm:
<PencintaKucing> takde2..
<PencintaKucing> aku baru lepas dinner.. pm k
<fzlamn> kalau aku dgn pencintaKucing tolong facepalm kan bole x susahsebut?
<PencintaKucing> double facepalm :D
<fzlamn> triple, termasuk punya body
<susahsebut> terpaksa cancel la malam ni meeting
<susahsebut> key members tadak
<fzlamn> nampak gayanya cenggitu la
<susahsebut> aku cuba ping tuan rumah di fb esok
<fzlamn> aku ni keychain je
<susahsebut> boleh la buat fzlamn jadi cenderahati untuk release party
<susahsebut> :p
<fzlamn> cenderahati misai kucing boleh x?
<PencintaKucing> fzlamn, gambir sarawak !
<susahsebut> ish, orang bujang nak buat apa carik gambir sarawak nih
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<PencintaKucing> boh kat gigi..
<fzlamn> sakit gg
<PencintaKucing> aku slalu sakit gigi..
<PencintaKucing> :P
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> dh agak dh alasan tu
<PencintaKucing> betol la.. aku slalu sakit gigi..
<PencintaKucing> gigi aku atas bawah semua berlubang
<susahsebut> doktor gigi laaaaa
<susahsebut> :p
<fzlamn> byk sgt mkn tikus tu
<PencintaKucing> makan tikus ?
<PencintaKucing> buat gulai ?
<fzlamn> beger
<fzlamn> PencintaKucing, tolong tangkap nyamok dlm bilik aku... byk nyamok la
<PencintaKucing> nyamuk ?
<PencintaKucing> hang buat2 macam pompuan..
<PencintaKucing> pakai ala2 pompuan ke..
<PencintaKucing> nanti nyamuk tu tak kaco la..
<PencintaKucing> sebab nyamuk yg geget org ni adalah nyamuk betina..
<fzlamn> kalau nyamok tu les mcm ne?
<PencintaKucing> nyamuk jantan jarang geget org.. dia banyak sedut jus dari buah2an atau bunga2 je..
<PencintaKucing> nyamuk takde les la..
<PencintaKucing> sebab aku tak penah lagi jumpa nyamuk kat klcc..
<fzlamn> apa kaitan pulak dah?
<zulhairiseman> eh..tak start lagi?
<mrpen> :3
<fzlamn> dibatalkan kot
<fzlamn> susahsebut.. ping
<PencintaKucing> setiausaha lak ilang..
<PencintaKucing> huhuhuhu..
<PencintaKucing> susahsebut merajok ngan zulhairiseman :P
<susahsebut> hahaha ada je ni
<zulhairiseman> apa kaitan ngan aku?
<susahsebut> hanya PencintaKucing yang tau :p
<fzlamn> entah berapa kali la dia putus cintakn
<zulhairiseman> semua dah merajuk?
<fzlamn> PencintaKucing
<PencintaKucing> ye saya ?
<fzlamn> apa benda rm30 rm10 td tu?
<PencintaKucing> vpn la..
<PencintaKucing> trial account dah ada nih..
<zulhairiseman> vpn tu ape> van penjual nasi lemak ke?
<fzlamn> ooo..
<zulhairiseman> kekek
<PencintaKucing> bagi email hangpa.. fzlamn susahsebut 
<PencintaKucing> nanti aku bagi password ngan url..
<chengjk> zulhairiseman, yup... vpn = van penjual nasi lemak...
<zulhairiseman> oh..cam tu nak angkut 10 biji la..
<zulhairiseman> ahh suda..starrt nak mengarut..kekee
<zulhairiseman> terus kan discussion korang
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-14
<Kaibathelegacy> Yosh
 * ejat pokes cawanpink
<helmikassim> wowowowowowowowowo
<helmikassim> salam 'alaikum and great evening all~
<helmikassim> :-D
<deensokmo_> salam. testing2.. Drp hp
<susahsebut> salam
<susahsebut> hi gnicuKatnicneP aka the man with thousand nick
<susahsebut> ekekekeke
<susahsebut> apa punya nick la ko pakai tu
<susahsebut> hi penreturns ejat fairuz_1 chengjk 
<chengjk> hi
<susahsebut> apa projek chengjk ?
<chengjk> tengok baca pricing amazon aws...
<penreturns> hello
<penreturns> start pkol bape
<susahsebut> jam 10 penreturns 
<penreturns> 10 sudaa
<susahsebut> iya, ada gangguan sikit tadi 
<penreturns> ;)
<susahsebut> tuan rumah helmikassim  dah ada,  pecncintakucing pun dah ada. ping gnicuKatnicneP 
<susahsebut> penreturns, dah ada, ejat ada. ak47suk1 ada
<susahsebut> tajul study malam ni dia x dapat join
<susahsebut> sume yang say ping tu available tak ni? (kecuali penreturns 
<gnicuKatnicneP> hola ~
<gnicuKatnicneP> jemput makan satay :P
<penreturns> hahahhaa
<susahsebut> haha aku sambil makan nasik neh lauk sardin pagi tadi :p
<gnicuKatnicneP> aku ada nasi goreng paprik skali nih..
<gnicuKatnicneP> satay lak ayam ngan daging..
<gnicuKatnicneP> ingat nak goreng sosej tadi, tapi rasa cam dah banyak juadah nih..
<penreturns> letak kicap
<gnicuKatnicneP> hahahahahahaha..
<penreturns> (Y)
<susahsebut> helmikassim, ejat ak47suk1 
<susahsebut> ada?
<susahsebut> hi cawanpink 
<susahsebut> tengok bola mungkin mereka ni
<penreturns> ye kot
<penreturns> senyap jee
<susahsebut> sms sent
<susahsebut> kita tunggu kejap
<gnicuKatnicneP> ada bola ke malam ni ?
<penreturns> orite
<gnicuKatnicneP> kg mana lawan kg mana ?
<helmikassim> pong
<helmikassim> tuan n puan rumah makan maggi
<helmikassim> jemput2
<gnicuKatnicneP> makan megi je ?
<gnicuKatnicneP> tapi org berkelamin, megi dia tak macam org bujang..
<gnicuKatnicneP> lengkap sayur ayam daging suma..
<susahsebut> Alhamdulillah, ramai dah
<fzlamn> Mlm ni belajar memasak ke?
<gnicuKatnicneP> fzlamn, tak okay jugak eh vpn ?
<gnicuKatnicneP> tgk ip maxis je tu..
 * susahsebut belajar makan
<fzlamn> Blm try lg ni
<deensokmo_> aku kat downtown, pakai.hp
<fzlamn> Online guna pil sekarang
<susahsebut> jadi boleh ye deensokmo_ 
<gnicuKatnicneP> online guna pil ?
<gnicuKatnicneP> ecstasy ke kuda ?
<fzlamn> Aah...
<susahsebut> ping ejat 
<fzlamn> Samsung
<helmikassim> ping
<susahsebut> selaku pengerusi. kalau ada lagi cun ejat 
<gnicuKatnicneP> pil tu apa fzlamn ? aku tidak mengerti..
<fzlamn> Tablet
<gnicuKatnicneP> owh.. cis..
<susahsebut> Assalamu'alaikum semua. sekiranya tiada halangan dari semua rakan2 saya ingin bermula sebentar lagi
<fzlamn> :P
<gnicuKatnicneP> nasib baik tak migrain aku pikior..
<helmikassim> haha...pil perancang???
<deensokmo_> Kul Brapa start
<susahsebut> Assalamu'alaikum semua. sekiranya tiada halangan dari semua rakan2 saya ingin bermula sebentar lagi
<gnicuKatnicneP> susahsebut, sila2..
<helmikassim> jom mule
<gnicuKatnicneP> waalaikumsalam..
<helmikassim> Helmi Gbamz mane?
<fzlamn> Sila2
<susahsebut> nak guna meetingology tak?
<deensokmo_> wsalam
<penreturns> wasalam
<deensokmo_> wsalam
<susahsebut> rasa takyah pun boleh kot. bagaimana?
<gnicuKatnicneP> terpulang la..
<gnicuKatnicneP> meeting bot pon takde..
<susahsebut> ok, tujuan saya panggil meeting ni unutk kita putuskan beberapa perkara penting verkaitan release party
<gnicuKatnicneP> tgk bola kot..
<deensokmo_> tak yah kot
<penreturns> teruskan :)
<helmikassim> kenapa aku nyer pidgin refresh lambat///
<susahsebut> terutamanya tentang bayaran dan pengagihan tugas
<gnicuKatnicneP> guna la xchat :P
<susahsebut> bayaran dan pemegang amanah
<susahsebut> berkaitan dengan perkara ini
<susahsebut> adakah semua bersetuju dengan bayaran yang ditetapkan?
<penreturns> (Y)
<susahsebut>  adakah semua bersetuju dengan bayaran yang telah ditetapkan? rm 20 (single) dan rm30 (family)
<gnicuKatnicneP> setuju
<penreturns> +1
<fzlamn> +1
<susahsebut> cuma agak sempit sikit budget tu nampaknya. 
<deensokmo_> +1
<fzlamn> Kalau nak bayar lbh tu xpe..
<gnicuKatnicneP> ada lebih kurang 15 hari lagi..
<gnicuKatnicneP> kita set 1 tarikh last utk org RSVP
<gnicuKatnicneP> pastu baru kita tetapkan bayaran tu.. okay tak ?
<gnicuKatnicneP> kalo kurang sgt, kita lebihkan skit bayaran..
<susahsebut> kalau ikutkan rsvp last 12/4/2012
<susahsebut> sebab nak confirmkan jumlah bayaran
<susahsebut> tp rasanya kita boleh proceed dengan budget ni kalau kita lupakan niat untuk dapat cenderahati
<gnicuKatnicneP> skarang ni, yg konon2 confirm nak datang, 31 org..
<gnicuKatnicneP> tapi aku tak yakin 31 org yg akan datang..
<susahsebut> sama la
<gnicuKatnicneP> aku rasa dalam 15 org je tak termasuk family..
<susahsebut> sebab tu akan bagi masa 5 hari untuk buat payment
<susahsebut> lepas 5 hari tak buat payment nama akan ditolak
<gnicuKatnicneP> okay.. cantik..
<gnicuKatnicneP> tapi kalo sikit sgt yg buat bayaran, cukup ke RM20 ?
<susahsebut> yang penting untuk duit khemah
<deensokmo_> makan sederhana la
<susahsebut> untuk makanan kita dah ada daging / ayam / mini sosej sponsor
<susahsebut> jadi tak risau
<helmikassim_> khemah last confirm RM250
<susahsebut> jadi rasanya rm20/30 tu boleh mencukupi
<fzlamn> Perlu kekhemah?
<susahsebut> bagaimana pun 5 hari kemudian baru boleh confirm semula la. lepas semua yang nak pergi bayar
<gnicuKatnicneP> fzlamn, perlu la..
<gnicuKatnicneP> panas kot time2 10AM - 4PM tu..
<susahsebut> kalau xde khemah kesian pada kanak2 fzlamn, juga makanan minuman, nak letak lappy time install precise, etc
<deensokmo_> khemah besar tak brapa biji
<susahsebut> ping helmikassim untuk jawab pertanyaan deensokmo_ 
<fzlamn> Okay... Announce je siapa2 nk donation di alu2kan
<susahsebut> ok, 1 - kita proceed dengan jumlah yang ditetapkan 
<susahsebut> 2 - announce untuk sesiapa yang nak buat donations
<deensokmo_> klau 2 khemah setiap 1 saiz kete aku ada yg blok akunye
<susahsebut> rasanya ni khemah besar deensokmo_ 
<susahsebut> saya tanya helmikassim sebelum ni dia kata siap meja dan kerusi
<deensokmo_> oo ok
<susahsebut> macam khemah orang kawen tu maybe
<susahsebut> helmikassim, hilang pula
<helmikassim_> deensokmo khemah buleh muat 40 orang
<helmikassim_> sorry
<susahsebut> ok, pendapat saya berbaloi la 250 tu untuk kita berteduh semasa release party
<susahsebut> boleh ye semua
<deensokmo_> tak boleh, khemah kete je.
<helmikassim_> khemah + meja + kerusi + rambu ramba
<susahsebut> deensokmo_, kurang faham apa yang tak boleh?
<deensokmo_> 250 ok ar tu. ada tempat bteduh
<helmikassim_> khemah orang kahwin, yes
<susahsebut> ok2, faham dah. kita boleh lupakan pasal khemah rasanya. 
<deensokmo_> orait
<susahsebut> sekarang berkaitan orang yang nak ditugaskan mengumpul duit bayaran
<susahsebut> ada sesiapa nak volunteer?
<susahsebut> bagaimana helmikassim?
<gnicuKatnicneP> bagi tuan rumah la..
<fzlamn> +1
<gnicuKatnicneP> tak banyak keja nak kena bank 2 kali
<gnicuKatnicneP> sekali pada tukang kutip duit, pastu tukang tu nak bank in kat helmikassim_ lak..
<deensokmo_> tuan tanah ama2m
<susahsebut> setuju juga. pendapat saya pun macam tu juga
<gnicuKatnicneP> tudia, PuanRumah 
<gnicuKatnicneP> hahahaha..
<helmikassim_> kurang paham
<mrpen> lol
<susahsebut> duit bayaran untuk release party ni masuk dalam akaun helmikassim 
<helmikassim_> bayaran per head?
<susahsebut> bagaimana? boleh ke?
<helmikassim_> okay jer
<helmikassim_> amacam PuanRumah?
<fzlamn> +1
<susahsebut> maknanya kena la publish no acc pada yang nak join / dah rsvp going tu
<susahsebut> eh, baru perasan ada PuanRumah 
<deensokmo_> +1
<susahsebut> sorry PuanRumah x perasan
<helmikassim_> di sini publish ke di event FB?
<susahsebut> bahaya nak publish public account bank no ni kot
<susahsebut> bukan begitu deensokmo_ 
<PuanRumah> Assalamualaikum semua
<susahsebut> wslm
<helmikassim_> Wa'alaikum salam wbt
<fzlamn> Wkmslm
<gnicuKatnicneP> waalaikumsalam..
<PuanRumah> LOL
<helmikassim_> back to business. publish number account di mane
<susahsebut> atau macam ni. helmikassim serah no acc pada saya. saya akan pm pada semua yang rsvp going tu. 5 hari untuk mereka bayar
<susahsebut> kalau tak bayar mereka dikira tidak bersetuju menghadiri acara
<helmikassim_> okay. akan di inbox FB anda
<susahsebut> ok terima kasih
<susahsebut> wb saufiwahab 
<saufiwahab> ws susahsebut
<susahsebut> jadi kita boleh proceed ke topik seterusnya ya?
<helmikassim_> ape kes nih?
<PuanRumah> kne kick kot
<helmikassim_> ooo..kat pidgin
<susahsebut> itu nick yang dari pidgin rasanya helmikassim_ 
<PuanRumah> oooo
<susahsebut> ok topik seterusnya sepatutnya kita perlukan penreturns
<susahsebut> memandangkan beliau sponsor ayam
<susahsebut> oh
<susahsebut> mrpen
<susahsebut> mrpen, 
<susahsebut> sila munculkan diri anda
<mrpen> adaa
<mrpen> nak naek jd 10 ekor eh
<susahsebut> ye
<susahsebut> tp bukan anda kena tambah 5 ekor tu dengan duit anda
<susahsebut> dari duit bayaran peserta
<susahsebut> cuma anda yang uruskan sekali dengan 5 ekor yang dah anda sponsor
<susahsebut> boleh?
<mrpen> baiklah
<mrpen> ;)
<susahsebut> jadi duit nanti akan ditransfer dari helmikassim_ 
<susahsebut> lepas sume siap bayar
<susahsebut> boleh?
<mrpen> boleh boss
<susahsebut> Alhamdulillah
<susahsebut> selesai lagi satu masalah
<helmikassim_> okay.got it
<mrpen> Alhamdulillah
<mrpen> sat
<mrpen> nk perisa ape?
<mrpen> straberry ke blackcurren?
<mrpen> :3
<susahsebut> lemon la
<susahsebut> :p
<susahsebut> ada perisa macam tu lak eh?
<susahsebut> :D
 * gnicuKatnicneP nak yg muda tau.. umur 18-20 gitu..
<mrpen> heheheheh
<susahsebut> ayam import ke tu gnicuKatnicneP 
<gnicuKatnicneP> tanak import, nak yg local..
<susahsebut> haha
<mrpen> brg2 laen?
<susahsebut> ok seterusnya berkaitan hadiah
<mrpen> sbb pape pon tukang bakar kene dtg awal
<susahsebut> barang2 lain tu apa dia mrpen 
<mrpen> yg nk digunakan
<susahsebut> peralatan lain la ye
<mrpen> yup
<susahsebut> saya akan uruskan
<susahsebut> jumaat tu saya dah di KL insyaAllah
 * gnicuKatnicneP pon..
<susahsebut> sabtu tu maybe saya dah berjalan2 ke rumah helmikassim_ dan PuanRumah 
<susahsebut> boleh tuan dan PuanRumah 
<susahsebut> ?
<mrpen> :D
<helmikassim_> sabtu bile?
<susahsebut> 28/4/2012 le
<helmikassim_> 28 april?
<susahsebut> iya
<helmikassim_> boleh boleh
<susahsebut> nanti saya hubungi lalu telefon la sebelum ke rumah sabtu tu
<helmikassim_> roger that
<susahsebut> jadi ahad tu nanti kita tinggal setup apa yang perlu je
<gnicuKatnicneP> ayam tu nanti mrpen marinate siap2 ke ?
<susahsebut> barang dah siap sampai hari sabtu
<susahsebut> iya
<mrpen> yup
<susahsebut> mrpen uruskan ayam
<susahsebut> saya uruskan daging
<mrpen> sbb tu tanye nk perisa ape
<mrpen> :3
<gnicuKatnicneP> okay, cun!
<susahsebut> gnicuKatnicneP, uruskan mini sosej
<mrpen> senang
<helmikassim_> khemah most probably siap pasang sabtu kot
<mrpen> nanti xde la tunggu ayam plak
<gnicuKatnicneP> okay..
<gnicuKatnicneP> tapi aku tatau nak bajet brapa paket nak beli..
<gnicuKatnicneP> nak mintak pendapat ni..
<gnicuKatnicneP> masa global jam tu, yg aku bawak tu 1 paket..
<susahsebut> betul mrpen sebab tu minta uruskan sekali ayam tambahan 5 ekor lagi tu
<gnicuKatnicneP> so, agak2 brapa nak aku bawak ?
<mrpen> orite
<gnicuKatnicneP> takot tak cukup lak..
<mrpen> no prob tu
<susahsebut> family baru ada 7
<susahsebut> family
<susahsebut> susahsebut
<susahsebut> deensokmo
<susahsebut> azlan
<susahsebut> tajul
<susahsebut> MFauzirahman
<susahsebut> ariff abdullah
<susahsebut> raja iskandar shah
<susahsebut> kata la satu family 4 orang
<susahsebut> maknanya 28
<susahsebut> + bujang 20
<susahsebut> 48 orang
<saufiwahab> wow! bujang =D
<helmikassim_> jap....yang bujang2 nih ade nak bawak GIRLFRIENDS kerrrrr???
<ak47suk1> x :P
<helmikassim_> dialu2kan atas pakej family yer :)
<susahsebut> haha tu yang x tau sebab diorang tak join meeting
<mrpen> `kalo bawak
<gnicuKatnicneP> tayah la kot..
<mrpen> kene cover charge ler
<mrpen> "3
<susahsebut> oooo ye2
<susahsebut> betul2
<susahsebut> kalau bawak sesiapa maknanya charge under family rate la
<ak47suk1> sori lambat masuk meeting
<saufiwahab> hehe 
<susahsebut> ok yang tu saya usahakan time pm no acc nanti cek dengan diorang sekali diorang nak pegi under tiket mana satu
<gnicuKatnicneP> kalo nak bawak girlfriend, susah skit la.. nak bawak wife lagi, anak 3 org lagi, girlfriend lagi..
<gnicuKatnicneP> huhuhuhu..
<susahsebut> haha cayalah gnicuKatnicneP 
<mrpen> wahahhaa
<mrpen> gile!
<susahsebut> kalah aku yang baru ada 1 wife ni
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> berbalik soalan asal gnicuKatnicneP 
<susahsebut> rasanya lepas 5 hari boleh kita confirmkan jumlah yang datang 
<susahsebut> baru boleh confirm berapa bungkus mini sosej mencukupi
<helmikassim_> japppppp.... susahsebut: jemputan untuk family ade limit ke atau kire per head?
<susahsebut> nak limit ke?
<gnicuKatnicneP> tayah limit la..
<gnicuKatnicneP> janji cukup je..
<susahsebut> itu la 
<susahsebut> rasanya tak payah kot
<gnicuKatnicneP> kang takot ada yg bertumbuk la sebab tak dapat..
<gnicuKatnicneP> hahahahahaha..
<helmikassim_> tak suke limit., tapi ade tak kemungkinan terlebih orang , terkurang makann
<gnicuKatnicneP> itu yg aku takot..
<gnicuKatnicneP> takot tak cukup makanan..
<susahsebut> saya akan pastikan bekalan daging cukup, ayam pun dah ditambah 5 ekor lagi
<susahsebut> mini sosej sampingan je
<susahsebut> rasanya mencukupi
<mrpen> just inform la
<susahsebut> mudah2an
<gnicuKatnicneP> okay2..
<helmikassim_> makanan ruji?
<mrpen> sape2 yg nk bawak makanan
<mrpen> di alualukan
<gnicuKatnicneP> bukan apa, slalunye time bbq nih, benda kecik2 cam sosej tu org tibai dulu..
<gnicuKatnicneP> ayam ngan daging org tak pandang sgt..
<gnicuKatnicneP> hahahaha..
<mrpen> yup
<susahsebut> ada inform sekali tu, sesiapa nak bawak sebarang makanan tambahan boleh je
<mrpen> tukang bakar
<mrpen> mmg xmerase la
<mrpen> :D
<susahsebut> haha kalau macam tu gnicuKatnicneP kena bawak lebih sikit la sosej :p
<helmikassim_> susahsebut ade mention mihun goreng
<helmikassim_> amacam?
<gnicuKatnicneP> tukang bakar, sambil bakar sambil munch2..
<gnicuKatnicneP> hahahaha..
<PuanRumah> fish ball!
<mrpen> hahhaha
<gnicuKatnicneP> ketam! *tetiba je*
<mrpen> lol
<susahsebut> mihun goreng tu ok, tapi siapa nak uruskan helmikassim_ 
<mrpen> mahal ooo
<susahsebut> memandangkan budget kita ketat
<mrpen> nanti ler wat family day
<mrpen> kat resort
<helmikassim_> maksudnya makaran ruji mau kah??
<mrpen> :p
<susahsebut> ok2, sebentar semua
<susahsebut> kita fokus pada cadangan helmikassim_ 
<susahsebut> sorry
<susahsebut> pertanyaan helmikassim_ 
<susahsebut> boleh terangkan dengan lebih jelas helmikassim_ 
<susahsebut> pertanyaan anda tu
<helmikassim_> hari tuh susahsebut ade tanyer pasal mihun goreng/ makanan ruji
<gnicuKatnicneP> makanan ruji aka makanan berat tu, penting gak sebab ada lunch time..
<helmikassim_> terfikir jika perlu 
<mrpen> yup!
<susahsebut> kalau ikutkan memang perlu
<susahsebut> tapi budget kita agak ketat
<helmikassim_> maybe potato kite buat mexican potatoes
<gnicuKatnicneP> mexican potato camna ?
<saufiwahab> perlu ada
<gnicuKatnicneP> gambar plis..
<PuanRumah> nasi putih jee~
<susahsebut> kalau ada yang nak uruskan untuk masak mee hun tu rasanya ok je boleh kita beli bahan dari duit yang dikumpul
<helmikassim_> bakar potatoes potong tengah letak cheese
<mrpen> nice!
<susahsebut> tak tercekik ke PuanRumah makan nasi je dengan daging/ayam bakar
<mrpen> tambah daging cincang
<mrpen> kat tengah2
<mrpen> (Y)
<helmikassim_> nice mrpen
<helmikassim_> :))
<gnicuKatnicneP> wah.. cam menarik je helmikassim_ 
<gnicuKatnicneP> cheese apa ?
<mrpen> :3
<gnicuKatnicneP> parmesan ?
<saufiwahab> sedap je bunyi nya 
<helmikassim_> cheese cake
<helmikassim_> wahahahahahaha
<saufiwahab> cheddar 
<mrpen> lol
<susahsebut> lol
<saufiwahab> hah
<helmikassim_> joking aside
<helmikassim_> cheddar jer
<helmikassim_> murah sket
<mrpen> yeahh
<gnicuKatnicneP> owh.. cheddar..
<helmikassim_> mozzarella xramai tekak suke
<mrpen> besederhana
<PuanRumah> sape nak buat tu semua ek, helmikassim_
<saufiwahab> sedap juga chedddar =3
<gnicuKatnicneP> okay gak tu..
<mrpen> kang mkn je aritu kang
<gnicuKatnicneP> tak penah aku try..
<mrpen> :D
<helmikassim_> kite bakar
<gnicuKatnicneP> huhuhu..
<helmikassim_> kite makan
 * gnicuKatnicneP suka parmesan..
<helmikassim_> parmesan lagik shiokkk
<helmikassim_> tarikk panjang2222
<mrpen> kos tinggi
<mrpen> :D
<susahsebut> hehe 
<mrpen> k abes bab makan?
<susahsebut> belum
<mrpen> wahahha
<susahsebut> ada keputusan pasal makanan ruji
<mrpen> nk bg lapa plak ujan2 ni
<saufiwahab> nasi planta
<saufiwahab> =D
<mrpen> perghh
<mrpen> + kicap
<mrpen> telo mate
<saufiwahab> +mexican potatoes
<susahsebut> ok2, kita bincang semula
<susahsebut> 1 - mee hoon goreng
<susahsebut> 2 - nasi putih
<susahsebut> 3 - mexican potatoes
<gnicuKatnicneP> helmikassim_, mac & cheese reti buat tak ?
<gnicuKatnicneP> sedap gak tu..
<susahsebut> 4 - nasi planta
<gnicuKatnicneP> huhuhu..
<helmikassim_> m&c kena ade oven
<mrpen> nk budget 1 ngan 4
<mrpen> 4 bole makan ngan bbq
<susahsebut> tapi dengan budget yang kita ada rasanya sesuai untuk mee hoon atau nasi putih je rasanya
<PuanRumah> ape kate beli domino pizza! beli satu, free satu
<gnicuKatnicneP> owh.. takde eh ?
<helmikassim_> xpandai lagi
<helmikassim_> sokong PuanRumah
<gnicuKatnicneP> dominos !!
<gnicuKatnicneP> +10
<saufiwahab> idea puanrumah best 
<saufiwahab> hihi
<helmikassim_> kami ade kad beli1percuma1
<gnicuKatnicneP> saya vote utk meat mania atau beef pepperoni..
<mrpen> lol
<helmikassim_> extra large RM42.80
<mrpen> mewahh
<susahsebut> dominos boleh kira makanan ruji ke?
<mrpen> ruji di sana
<helmikassim_> susahsebut boleh lah kot
<helmikassim_> hahaha
<susahsebut> hahaha
<mrpen> snack di sini
<gnicuKatnicneP> susahsebut, ruji la..
<gnicuKatnicneP> aku bleh makan 2-3 ari dominos sahaja tanpa nasi..
<gnicuKatnicneP> kira ruji la tu kan ?
<gnicuKatnicneP> hahahahahahaha..
 * susahsebut tekak kampung - x tau 
<mrpen> lol
<saufiwahab> lol
<mrpen> <--- tekak nasi
<PuanRumah> kenyang kot mkn 1 slice large domino pizza
<mrpen> awak kenyang la
<mrpen> kalo gnicuKatnicneP 
<PuanRumah> bg kami perempuan
<susahsebut> ok, 1 dominos pizza boleh makan berapa orang?
<mrpen> xkot :3
<mrpen> potong 6 eh?
<gnicuKatnicneP> mrpen, setuju..
<mrpen> :D
<saufiwahab> nak join susahsbut tekak kg.. lidah bandar jugak
<gnicuKatnicneP> aku biasanya regular tu aku sorang je.. skali hadap..
<PuanRumah> extra large potong 8
<mrpen> so sorg bape keping?
<susahsebut> that means lebih kurang kena beli 3 la ye
<susahsebut> free lagi 3
<susahsebut> = 48 slice
<susahsebut> sorang sekeping la tu
<mrpen> sorg se selice?
<helmikassim_> sebelum kite pilih mane2 makanan ruji
<mrpen> :3
<helmikassim_> kite estimate
<helmikassim_> i mean
<gnicuKatnicneP> sorg sekeping ?
<gnicuKatnicneP> -100
<helmikassim_> guesstimate
<PuanRumah> calculator da sampai
<mrpen> :D
<helmikassim_> 8 family x 40 = 320
<PuanRumah> bg en helmikassim kira
<helmikassim_> 28 singles x 30 = 840
<susahsebut> 30 bukan 40 helmikassim_ 
<helmikassim_> ehhhh
<helmikassim_> silap
<helmikassim_> single 20 family 30
<helmikassim_> 8 x 30 =240
<susahsebut> 7x30 = 210
<susahsebut> 20x20 = 400
<susahsebut> Total 610rm 
<susahsebut> khemah 250
<helmikassim_> kami pun family mahhh
<susahsebut> arang 80
<susahsebut> ayam 60
<susahsebut> plastik sampah 6
<susahsebut> pinggan 11
<susahsebut> cawan 5.40
<helmikassim_> :P
<susahsebut> kipas sate 8
<susahsebut> rm420.40 belum campur baudget makanan tambahan, hadiah music chair 3 kategori, pencuci mulut, cenderahati, pa system, sunquick orange, sos pencecah BBQ dan air batu. 
<susahsebut> balance 189.60
<helmikassim_> wahhhhhhhhhhh
<saufiwahab> arang barapa beg tu ?
<susahsebut> eh, kurang rm30 la macam tu
<helmikassim_> terharuuuuu
<susahsebut> arang budget 4 bag
<helmikassim_> kurang cmner susahsebut
<susahsebut> ok ke saufiwahab 
<mrpen> byknye
<susahsebut> yang saya kira tu kurang rm30
<susahsebut> banyak sangat eh arang tu
<saufiwahab> ambik jenis aper tu.. rasa macam boleh cut cost lagi.. 
<mrpen> mcm nk mkn arang 
<susahsebut> 3 bag cukup?
<mrpen> :3
<saufiwahab> biasa satu beg rm 10
<saufiwahab> 80 = 8 beg
<helmikassim_> sokong saufiwahab
<saufiwahab> byk tu
<susahsebut> kat tempat saya dulu saya beli beg besar rm 15
<susahsebut> tapi lama dah
<saufiwahab> ambil yang biasa punya rasnya dah okay
<susahsebut> tu saya anggar bug=dget dalam 10-20 sebag 
<saufiwahab> Rm15 mungkin yang jenis eurpe punya
<saufiwahab> europe
<susahsebut> jadi perlu berapa bag?
<gnicuKatnicneP> nama pon anggaran, mesti la kena lebih..
<helmikassim_> sini 1 bag RM10
<gnicuKatnicneP> jgn cukup2..
<saufiwahab> xla
<susahsebut> 3 bag cukup?
<saufiwahab> 80 itu boleh cut jadi 50 rasanya
<susahsebut> eh kalau rm 10 / bag maknanya 40rm je la
<susahsebut> kat situ kita dah ada lebihan 40 rm lagi
<saufiwahab> 3+1(stanby)
<saufiwahab> yup
<helmikassim_> 40rm arang okay kot
<susahsebut> bbq pit ada 4
<susahsebut> ok, jadi budget arang kita tetapkan rm40
<saufiwahab> owh
<saufiwahab> kalo macam tu kena tgk balik
<saufiwahab> 1 pit 1 bungkus
<saufiwahab> extra 1
<PuanRumah> <--pening jap~
<saufiwahab> bajet arang rm 50 oaky dah rasa
<susahsebut> 8x30 = 240
<susahsebut> 20x20 = 400
<susahsebut> Total 640rm 
<susahsebut> expenses 
<susahsebut> khemah 250
<susahsebut> arang 40
<susahsebut> ayam 60
<susahsebut> plastik sampah 6
<susahsebut> pinggan 11
<susahsebut> cawan 5.40
<susahsebut> kipas sate 8
<susahsebut> rm420.40 belum campur baudget makanan tambahan, hadiah music chair 3 kategori, pencuci mulut, cenderahati, pa system, sunquick orange, sos pencecah BBQ dan air batu. 
<susahsebut> balance 259.60
<susahsebut> terbaru
<fzlamn> Test...
<saufiwahab> lebih byk sikit
<saufiwahab> cukup x nak cover yang belum masuk bajet 
<susahsebut> jadi kita ada 259.60 lagi untuk barang2 yang belum dianggarkan
<susahsebut> pa system bagaimana helmikassim_ 
<susahsebut> kalau xde pun xpe kot rsanya?
<susahsebut> bagaimana yang lain?
<helmikassim_> besok baru boleh kompem ngan abang owner tuh
<susahsebut> ok, pa system letak tepi dulu
<susahsebut> tunggu confirm harga
<saufiwahab> kalau rumah tuan helmi ada set hifi rasanya sudah cukup nak cover satu khemah
<saufiwahab> +1 mic
<fzlamn> Barang2 beli berapa hari sebelom event?
<susahsebut> itu la yang saya cuba tanya helmikassim_ sebelum ni
<helmikassim_> ade speaker 2 tong besar
<helmikassim_> leh cube try test
<susahsebut> mungkin soalan saya tak tepat
<susahsebut> barang2 saya beli awal fzlamn 
<saufiwahab> kalau ada boleh cuba
<saufiwahab> amp ada sama kah ?
<saufiwahab> rasanya yang itu sudah cukup
<helmikassim_> takde amp saufiwahab
<saufiwahab> xperlu ambil yang lain
<saufiwahab> itu speker tong ada guna x tuan helmi ?
<helmikassim_> speaker tong bikin display jer tuan saufiwahab
<helmikassim_> leh godek2
<susahsebut> saufiwahab, sampai kl bila? naik apa?
<saufiwahab> sampai kl pagi ahad
<saufiwahab> dari ipoh
<saufiwahab> maybe dalam 2-3 jam dah sampai
<saufiwahab> speker tong yang tuan hilmi ada ler.. kasi up image tgk boleh buat apa
<saufiwahab> =D
<helmikassim_> speaker tong powered by ubuntu :D
<saufiwahab> hehe
<saufiwahab> kasi display mau tgk
<saufiwahab> kalau boleh guna dah jimat disitu
<fzlamn> Nak karok....
<saufiwahab> lagu bawak sendiri =D
<susahsebut> rasanya pa system tu kita rely pada speaker tong helmikassim_ je la. kalau tak boleh pakai kita terpaksa lupakan je
<susahsebut> boleh?
<helmikassim_> orait
<helmikassim_> roger susahsebut
<gnicuKatnicneP> setuju..
<gnicuKatnicneP> pa system tak penting sgt kot..
<susahsebut> atau lepas ni saufiwahab confirmkan dengan helmikassim_ mintak gambar ke apa ke
<susahsebut> jadi kita lembali kepada makanan ruji
<gnicuKatnicneP> nak buat apa je pon.. pasang lagu inul ?
<fzlamn> Speaker tong tu apa????
<gnicuKatnicneP> :P
<saufiwahab> okay saja
<saufiwahab> biasa juga setup2 pa system ini
<saufiwahab> kalu boleh jimat kita kimat =D
<helmikassim_> kimat tuh ape saufiwahab?
<saufiwahab> jimat =D
<susahsebut> soalan 1 - makanan ruji mee hoon goreng atau nasi putih?
<fzlamn> Suroh sorang pasan ubuntu studio la
<susahsebut> rasanya mexican potatoes tu kita x mampu kot
<hairri88> salam u all
<susahsebut> wslm hairri88 
<fzlamn> Buat bee hoon
<helmikassim_> meehoon kami tiada facility
<hairri88> td ade orang jemput masuk room ni
<PuanRumah> nak domino pizza~
<fzlamn> Kalau x sabar tunggu bbq, baham bihun je
<hairri88> tq
<helmikassim_> wasalam hairri88
<gnicuKatnicneP> waalaikumsalam..
<fzlamn> Waaalaikumussalam
<gnicuKatnicneP> sokong bihun gak..
<susahsebut> helmikassim_, kat area taman tu ada yang boleh amek upah masak mee hoon tu tak?
<gnicuKatnicneP> bihun senang nak makan.. tak renyah cam nasik..
<helmikassim_> ade..
<fzlamn> Xde org larat nak baham nasi putih
<helmikassim_> mak angkat
<gnicuKatnicneP> pizza tanak.. dapat skeping je.. :(
<susahsebut> cuba dapatlan harga untuk 50 orang makan berapa rm
<helmikassim_> boleh mintak die
<PuanRumah> hahahahaha
<susahsebut> campur siap dengan bahan2 sume
<helmikassim_> biase brape duit kalau 50 orang makan?
<helmikassim_> senang nak tawar2menawar2
<fzlamn> Nak senang sediakan air panas ngan megi.. :P
<gnicuKatnicneP> bihun sepaket brapa eh ?
<susahsebut> saya pun x pasti
<gnicuKatnicneP> cuba usya2 kat kedai esok..
<susahsebut> sekejap saya cek resit econsave
<gnicuKatnicneP> tgk bihun sepaket brapa, sayur, fishcake, fishball..
<fzlamn> Cek kat mudah.my la
<gnicuKatnicneP> mudah.my ada jual bihun gak eh ?
<gnicuKatnicneP> hebat.. tak tahu lak aku..
<gnicuKatnicneP> hahahahaha..
<susahsebut> mee hoon harmony 400g 2.79 di econsave
<fzlamn> :P
<gnicuKatnicneP> tapi penah tgk org jual megi kat mudah.my :P
<gnicuKatnicneP> kira RM3 la sepaket..
<fzlamn> LOL
<susahsebut> miyup
<hairri88> macam-macam
<gnicuKatnicneP> sepaket boleh makan 4 org kot..
<hairri88> hua2
<hairri88> sowi,sy orang baru dlm ni
<gnicuKatnicneP> hairri88, aku pon.. huhuhu..
<fzlamn> sepeket Rm4 untuk 4 org.
<susahsebut> kalau 15 paket x rm 3 = 45rm 
<fzlamn> R3?
<saufiwahab> http://www.mudah.my/Malaysia/bihun%20goreng-for-sale?o=2\
<susahsebut> 2.79 sepeket 400gm di econsave
<saufiwahab> =3
<fzlamn> Salah baca lg da aku...
<hairri88> out dlu..nak ke KL
<hairri88> wslam
<saufiwahab> wsalam hairi88
<fzlamn> Wkmslm
<susahsebut> wslm hairri88 
<susahsebut> kata la budget rm150 untuk meehoon rasa cukup ke? helmikassim_ 
<susahsebut> dan yang lain2 juga
<gnicuKatnicneP> cukup tu aku rasa..
<gnicuKatnicneP> sebab dulu penah ada buat jamuan kat kolej, 1 kelas punya makan tak sampai RM100..
<gnicuKatnicneP> tapi itu penang la..
<gnicuKatnicneP> ni kl :P
<fzlamn> Siap rencah la kan
<susahsebut> rm 150 tu siap rencah dan upah yang memasak
<susahsebut> agak cukup?
<susahsebut> ping helmikassim_ dan PuanRumah 
<fzlamn> Cukup!
<saufiwahab> dpt info dari kawan yang biasa tempah2 ni
<saufiwahab> Rm 60-70 satu tray bersar
<saufiwahab> besar
<susahsebut> berapa orang makan tu saufiwahab 
<fzlamn> Saiz besar tu mcm ne? 
<gnicuKatnicneP> satu tray besar tak cukup kot..
<gnicuKatnicneP> at least 2 tray/bekas bihun cam kat cookhouse tu..
<gnicuKatnicneP> :P
<fzlamn> Cup D ke.. A ke.. C
<saufiwahab> 1 tray  anggaran utk 25 org
<saufiwahab> D cup 
<saufiwahab> lol
<susahsebut> kalau macam tu cukup la
<susahsebut> helmikassim_, 
<PuanRumah> sorry2
<gnicuKatnicneP> B cukup la..
<susahsebut> anda masih available?
<PuanRumah> kami akan kembali kejap lagi
<gnicuKatnicneP> cewah..
<chengjk> sorry... baru perasan ada meeting...
<susahsebut> oh ok
<fzlamn> :P
<gnicuKatnicneP> bagi laluan pada warta berita ke PuanRumah ?
<gnicuKatnicneP> hahahahaha..
<PuanRumah> our son well
<PuanRumah> brb
<susahsebut> oh, masih belum sihat PuanRumah 
<gnicuKatnicneP> owh..
<gnicuKatnicneP> takpa, boleh proceed yg lain dulu ?
<susahsebut> ok, kita proceed tentang hadiah
<susahsebut> yang ni aku jam
<susahsebut> sapa nak amek tugas ni
<susahsebut> *jammed
<gnicuKatnicneP> hadiah camna ni ?
<gnicuKatnicneP> cenderahati ?
<susahsebut> hadiah untuk music chair
<saufiwahab> hamper kecil2 lan
<susahsebut> cenderahati maybe kita terpaksa lupakan since budget kita ketat
<fzlamn> Netbook 1 Malaysia?
<susahsebut> lol
<saufiwahab> tempat 1 = 20
<susahsebut> kayanya kita fzlamn 
<gnicuKatnicneP> hamper pon okay..
<saufiwahab> tempat 2 = 15
<saufiwahab> tempat ke3 = 10
<saufiwahab> =D
<ak47suk1> agak2 la :P
<susahsebut> music chair ni kita buat by category atau macamana?
<fzlamn> Ala... X yah susah2, bg je lanyard settle
<saufiwahab> buat dgn kotak boleh lah netbook 1 malaysia =D
<saufiwahab> hehe
<susahsebut> music chair ni kita buat by category atau macamana?
<saufiwahab> rasa satu kategori ajer
<susahsebut> ooooo
<saufiwahab> ibu+bapa+anak
<susahsebut> ok kalau macam tu rasanya cadangan hamper tu ok
<saufiwahab> baru best tgk
<saufiwahab> abah berebut kerusi dgn anak =D
<fzlamn> + lanyard
<susahsebut> haha
<saufiwahab> haha
<saufiwahab> Wow
<fzlamn> Baru ada kenangan dr rp ubuntu
<susahsebut> lanyard kena mintak kat tokey lanyard
<susahsebut> :p
<fzlamn> Kalau hamper je jd taik habis makan
<fzlamn> PuYaU
<PuYaU> wassup??
<susahsebut> ok, jadi untuk hadiah kita budget rm 45 ye
<susahsebut> siap nak beli?
<susahsebut> siapa nak beli?
<fzlamn> La Tahzan boleh
<saufiwahab> nak ambik tapi xsempat sampai awal... huhu
<gnicuKatnicneP> aku pon susah, takde transport..
<susahsebut> cuba recommend tempat nak beli hamper tu
<gnicuKatnicneP> tak mampu nak tolong lebih2..
<susahsebut> since saya kat sana awal 
<susahsebut> boleh saya beli kot
<susahsebut> cuma saya ni benda2 hadiah ni memang buta
<gnicuKatnicneP> kalo nak senang, beli kat mini market la.. pastu suruh depa wrap kan terus..
<susahsebut> ok la saya uruskan hamper sekali
<susahsebut> dengan budget yang ada
<saufiwahab> yup
<fzlamn> Kadang2 mmg dh ada siap hamper kat kedai
<saufiwahab> cari mini market.. mintak hamper dorang buatkan
<fzlamn> Pilih je mana nak
<saufiwahab> yup
<fzlamn> Aku jauh, x kompom lg pergi. Aku rasa hina x blh nak tlg apa2. Huuuuuu...
<gnicuKatnicneP> takpa fzlamn 
<saufiwahab> jangan lah berasa begitu tuan fzlamn
<gnicuKatnicneP> sila la donate extra RM20 ke RM30 ke..
<gnicuKatnicneP> hahahahaha..
<saufiwahab> haha terbaekk~~
<fzlamn> Bab donate korang jgn risau.. InsyaAllah
<fzlamn> Itu je yg termampukan... :D
<susahsebut> xpe fzlamn yang penting semangat kuat
<susahsebut> 8x30 = 240
<susahsebut> 20x20 = 400
<susahsebut> Total 640rm 
<susahsebut> expenses 
<susahsebut> khemah 250
<susahsebut> arang 40
<susahsebut> ayam 60
<susahsebut> plastik sampah 6
<susahsebut> pinggan 11
<susahsebut> cawan 5.40
<susahsebut> kipas sate 8
<susahsebut> hadiah music chair rm45
<saufiwahab> woo =D
<susahsebut> rm 425.40 belum campur baudget makanan tambahan,pencuci mulut, cenderahati, pa system, sunquick orange, sos pencecah BBQ dan air batu. 
<susahsebut> balance 214.6
<susahsebut> budget terbaru lepas masuk hadiah music chair
<susahsebut> air batu sepekt rm 3 kot
<helmikassim_> I am back..bagi anak ubat demam.. cian die..
<susahsebut> semoga dia cepat sembuh helmikassim_ 
<fzlamn> Guna kipas laptop x boleh ke?
<saufiwahab> ais batu angkat sebungkus terus dari lori = rm 6
<helmikassim_> ameen
<susahsebut> 1 bungkus rm 6 ye sekarang?
<helmikassim_> 1 bag besar RM5 kat sini
<susahsebut> 4 bag cukup helmikassim_ 
<susahsebut> ?
<helmikassim_> 4 bag cukup
<saufiwahab> tempat nak simpan muat kaha ?
<helmikassim_> 1 bekas air 1 bag
<helmikassim_> ade 2
<susahsebut> 2 lagi saper
<susahsebut> *spare
<helmikassim_> muat, insyaAllah
<susahsebut> rasanya kena 2-3 kali bancuh air tu
<helmikassim_> betul
<susahsebut> sunquick orange ok ye rakan2
<saufiwahab> boleh masuk dalam bajet dah
<zulhairiseman> hadiah hamper jgn besar sgt..nanti payah plak aku nak bawak balik naik public transport (bajet compem johan :p)
<saufiwahab> boleh saja
<helmikassim_> so, akan ade 4 bekas air + senduk besar utk kacau
<susahsebut> 8x30 = 240
<susahsebut> 20x20 = 400
<susahsebut> Total 640rm 
<susahsebut> expenses 
<susahsebut> khemah 250
<susahsebut> arang 40
<susahsebut> ayam 60
<susahsebut> plastik sampah 6
<susahsebut> pinggan 11
<susahsebut> cawan 5.40
<susahsebut> kipas sate 8
<susahsebut> hadiah music chair rm45
<susahsebut> air batu rm 20
<susahsebut> rm 425.40 belum campur baudget makanan tambahan,pencuci mulut, cenderahati, pa system, sunquick orange, sos pencecah BBQ.
<susahsebut> balance 194.6
<susahsebut> terbaru
<susahsebut> helmikassim_, ada lagi?
<susahsebut> kalau ada kita kembali ke meehoon
<helmikassim_> so far tuh lah
<susahsebut> saufiwahab kata rm 60-70 untuk makan 25 orang harga market
<susahsebut> maknanya 140-150 untuk 50 orang
<susahsebut> saufiwahab, harga ni bahan pembeli sediakan atau penjual?
<saufiwahab> air sanquick boleh masuk terus dalam bajet
<saufiwahab> 840 ml = +- 8.50
<helmikassim_> 150 meehoon 50 orang makan termasuk air??
<susahsebut> cuma harga sunquick besar (4liter) sudah lupa. lama x beli
<saufiwahab> biasnya penjual tetapkan
<saufiwahab> 4 liter xpernah pulak beli..huhuh
<susahsebut> dulu saya biasa beli
<susahsebut> masa tu wife mengidam sunquick
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> kembali mee hoon
<susahsebut> pertanyaan helmikassim tu
<susahsebut> kenapa ada siap air pula?
<helmikassim_> saufiwahab
<saufiwahab>  rm 425.40 belum campur baudget makanan tambahan,pencuci mulut, cenderahati, pa system, sunquick orange, sos pencecah BBQ.
<helmikassim_> air sunquick masuk terus bajet tuh macam mane?
<saufiwahab> xmasuk bajet lagi
<saufiwahab> alang2 skalikan dgn ais saja =)
<helmikassim_> sunquick RM8.50 beli mane saufiwahab?
<helmikassim_> tesco pun RM9++
<saufiwahab> hehe kan ada +- tu tuan..
<susahsebut> sunquick orange tu rasanya budtesco ada jual yang besar
<susahsebut> 3 atau 4 liter tu
<helmikassim_> ooooo
<saufiwahab> dalam range tu la harganya
<helmikassim_> xpenah jumpa 4liter nyer
<saufiwahab> biasa beli yang 840ml aje.. 4 liter xpernah lagi
<susahsebut> xpe, sunquick orange saya uruskan 
<susahsebut> boleh?
<susahsebut> helmikassim_, uruskan mee hoon
<helmikassim_> 1 botol sunquick + 1 botol air gula = 1 bekas air
<susahsebut> cuma harga rm150 tu ok tak? untuk 50 orang makan
<helmikassim_> boleh cube tanyer esok
<helmikassim_> bukak tender
<helmikassim_> ramai yang nak tender nih :P
<susahsebut> haha
<saufiwahab> haha boleh saja
<susahsebut> air gula tu macaman ye
<susahsebut> siapa nak uruskan?
<susahsebut> tuan rumah boleh ka?
<susahsebut> budget gula dari duit yang ada la
<helmikassim_> air gula boleh lah
<susahsebut> gula berapa kg diperlukan?
<susahsebut> nak kira budget
<susahsebut> ni yang terbaru
<susahsebut> 8x30 = 240
<susahsebut> 20x20 = 400
<susahsebut> Total 640rm 
<susahsebut> expenses 
<susahsebut> khemah 250
<susahsebut> arang 40
<susahsebut> ayam 60
<susahsebut> plastik sampah 6
<susahsebut> pinggan 11
<susahsebut> cawan 5.40
<susahsebut> kipas sate 8
<susahsebut> hadiah music chair rm45
<susahsebut> air batu rm 20
<susahsebut> meehoon 150
<susahsebut> rm 425.40 belum campur budget pencuci mulut, sunquick orange, sos pencecah BBQ.
<susahsebut> balance 44.6
<helmikassim_> gula akan confirm ngan big boss (mak aku) esok
<helmikassim_> melainkan kite gune sunquick yang lain
<helmikassim_> sunquick orange masam, so kene ade gule
<helmikassim_> sunquick berry manis, mangga manis (kurang atau tak perlu gule)
<saufiwahab> baki yang ada boleh guna untuk pencuci mulut, sunquick orange, sos pencecah BBQ. 
<susahsebut> cadangkan orange sebab boleh neutralkan lemak daging
<susahsebut> sebab dia sidic
<susahsebut> *asidic
<helmikassim_> okay susahsebut
<susahsebut> tapi boleh je kalau nak buat 2 jenis air kot
<susahsebut> bekas air ada dua kan
<susahsebut> satu orange satu lagi perasa lain
<helmikassim_> susahsebut ade 2 + 2 spare jika perlu
<susahsebut> cuma kalau yang 850ml tu sekali bancuh habis ke?
<PuanRumah> sy ade suggestion
<susahsebut> ye PuanRumah 
<saufiwahab> silakan puan rumah 
<PuanRumah> memandangkan perbincangan ni agak pening 
<PuanRumah> ape kate sy minta tlg cousin sy
<PuanRumah> die buat katering
<PuanRumah> aritu kami buat majlis aqiqah
<PuanRumah> 100 org jemputan
<PuanRumah> nasi hujan panas
<PuanRumah> ayam masak merah
<PuanRumah> acah buah
<PuanRumah> buahan n free cake
<PuanRumah> plus air
<PuanRumah> rm 500
<PuanRumah> utk 100 org mkn
<susahsebut> kalau 50 orang boleh dapat rm250 ke PuanRumah 
<gnicuKatnicneP> kalo kita nak amik catering, nak amik utk apa je ?
<gnicuKatnicneP> bbq kita dah buat sniri..
<gnicuKatnicneP> tinggal apa je eh ?
<gnicuKatnicneP> air ngan bihun je kan ?
<saufiwahab> ambik nasi + air + pencuci mulut
<saufiwahab> eh
<susahsebut> +1 saufiwahab 
<saufiwahab> ambik bihun+ air + pencuci mulut
<PuanRumah> rase boleh dapat less then rm200
<susahsebut> +1 sekali lagi saufiwahab 
<helmikassim_> air + beehoon + buah + orang jage + bekas + pinggan mangkuk cawan
<PuanRumah> utk 50 org mkn
<susahsebut> kalau macam tu tak yah kita pening2 lagi untuk makanan ruji dan air kot
<saufiwahab> +susah sebut
<helmikassim_> less work
<saufiwahab> yup
<helmikassim_> more play
<susahsebut> kalau boleh dapat memang sangat elok la
<gnicuKatnicneP> +1
<susahsebut> sebelum ni nak fikir catering takut budget tak cukup
<helmikassim_> option 1: catering
<saufiwahab> cadangan puanrumah terbaek =D
<susahsebut> +1 kat PuanRumah jugak
<helmikassim_> option 2: manual
<helmikassim_> okay?
<PuanRumah> catering ni cousin punye
<PuanRumah> kamceng baik
<PuanRumah> die sentiasa bg lebih
<helmikassim_> +1 binisendiriyangcantiklagimenawan!
<PuanRumah> jangan risau~
<saufiwahab> +1 option1 
<susahsebut> maknanya air batu, air, mee hoon kita boleh keluarkan dari budget
<susahsebut> masukkan catering rm200 budget
<susahsebut> bagaimana?
<saufiwahab> keluarkan segera
<saufiwahab> hehe
<helmikassim_> confirm kah RM200 untuk katering PuanRumah
<helmikassim_> ??
<susahsebut> oh pinggan dan cawan juga boleh keluarkan la ye
<saufiwahab> cuma kena pastikan bajet dari katering cousin puanrumah berapa dulu
<saufiwahab> boleh sekali susahsebut, biasa diorang akan provide
<susahsebut> cuma nanti tuanrumah dan PuanRumah penat la nak cuci pinggan mangkuk
<PuanRumah> nanti sy try contact cousin sy
<helmikassim_> boleh request pinggan mangkuk cawan pakaibuang
<saufiwahab> kalau dah katering... dorang la uruskan
<PuanRumah> katering ni bg pencuci pinggan mangkuk skali
<susahsebut> ooooo
<susahsebut> baru saya tau
<susahsebut> hehe
<susahsebut> jadi kita letak budget awal rm200 untuk catering ye
<saufiwahab> tp req pinggan pakai buang pob boleh saja..
<PuanRumah> ambil je pinggan n cawan yg diberi
<PuanRumah> kalau req takot kne cas lebih
<PuanRumah> sbb dorg nk g beli
<saufiwahab> betul puan rumah
<susahsebut> expenses 
<susahsebut> khemah 250
<susahsebut> arang 40
<susahsebut> ayam 60
<susahsebut> plastik sampah 6
<susahsebut> catering 200
<susahsebut> kipas sate 8
<susahsebut> hadiah music chair rm45
<susahsebut> rm 609.00 belum campur budget pencuci mulut, sunquick orange, sos pencecah BBQ.
<susahsebut> balance 31
<susahsebut> terbaru
<susahsebut> kalau catering siap buah takyah fikir pencuci mulut dah
<susahsebut> tinggal sos pencecah bbq je
<susahsebut> rasanya cukup la 31.40 tu kan
<susahsebut> hehe
<fzlamn> Cukup
<susahsebut> sos yang bagaimana?
<susahsebut> sos cili dan sos lada hitam?
<saufiwahab> sos cili 
<saufiwahab> sampingan sos lada hitam
<susahsebut> beli botol paling besar tu cukup la kan
<PuanRumah> sape2 yang rasa nk bawa sos sendiri, dialu-alukan
<susahsebut> tp kena beli jugak la
<susahsebut> bak kata xde langsung yang bawak kang 
<susahsebut> terus xde pula
 * susahsebut biasa makan daging/ayam bakar tak cecah sos
<susahsebut> jadi rasanya habis dah perkara yang ada dalam senarai kan?
<susahsebut> ada sesiapa nak raise any issue tambahan?
<saufiwahab> done
<saufiwahab> =D
<saufiwahab> AJK kerja...
<saufiwahab> handle majlis nanti
<saufiwahab> siap2 barang nak sukanneka
<saufiwahab> huhu
<saufiwahab> emcee
<PuanRumah> tu lain meeting kita bincang boleh?
<susahsebut> saufiwahab = pa system, susahsebut- barang2 keperluan + daging, PuanRumah = catering, helmikassim_ = khemah penreturns = ayam, gnicuKatnicneP = mini sosej
<susahsebut> sukaneka ada ke?
<susahsebut> xde kan
<susahsebut> music chair je kot
<penreturns> rebot kusi
<penreturns> yup
<saufiwahab> yang bg hamper td ?
<gnicuKatnicneP> 0ad
<gnicuKatnicneP> :P
<helmikassim_> okay roger
<susahsebut> music chair
<helmikassim_> 0ad!!!!!!!!
<saufiwahab> yang tu ler
<PuanRumah> roger2
<susahsebut> yang tu kang lepas makan2 kita susun je la kusi reramai
<susahsebut> hehe
<saufiwahab> hehe kena ada incharge
<PuanRumah> rebot kerusi?  tua2 dah~
<saufiwahab> bagi MC incharge
<saufiwahab> rebot dgn anak2
<saufiwahab> =3
<susahsebut> emcee saufiwahab boleh
<saufiwahab> cute
<susahsebut> tajul pun boleh
<saufiwahab> incahge live lagi
<saufiwahab> =)
<saufiwahab> bagi tajul
<susahsebut> oh iya jugak
<saufiwahab> dia okay juga
<susahsebut> live streaming
<saufiwahab> sempoi =D
<susahsebut> ok tajul emcee
<susahsebut> dia rajin bercaap depan khalayak
<saufiwahab> set
 * susahsebut susahcakap juga
<saufiwahab> boleh tamat meeting dah rasanya
<PuanRumah> yeayyy~~
<susahsebut> ok kita tamatkan meeting. saya akan hubungi setiap yang rsvp going untuk minta bayaran. lepas 5 hari baru kita boleh dapat jumlah sebenar duit dan yang join. dari situ kita revise plan kalau perlu. 
<helmikassim_> livestream macam mane?????
<helmikassim_> susahsebut
<susahsebut> livestream saufiwahab incharge
<susahsebut> dia siap bawa barang dari perlis
<saufiwahab> yup
<helmikassim_> okay then
<helmikassim_> :)
<helmikassim_> meeting adjourned?
<susahsebut> jadi saya menutup mesyuarat kita ini
<PuanRumah> jangan lupa edit kat event utk maklum bayaran per head
<saufiwahab> +susah sebut
<susahsebut> dengan ucapan berbanyak terima kasih
<saufiwahab> sama-sama
<susahsebut> kepada semua yang hadir dan mengambil bahagian
<susahsebut> jadi
<susahsebut> Assalamualaikum semua
<susahsebut> semoga event kita berjaya 
<susahsebut> :)
<saufiwahab> waalaikummusalam semua
<helmikassim_> wa 'alaikum salam wbt
<saufiwahab> selamat malam =)
<PuanRumah> selamat malam & walaikumsalam wbt
<gnicuKatnicneP> waalaikumsalam..
<fzlamn> +1
<gnicuKatnicneP> apa yg +1 nye fzlamn ?
<fzlamn> Undi mesyuarat ditangguh
<ejat> sorry .. baru balik .. 
<hairri88> salam all
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-15
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz_1> test
#ubuntu-my 2013-04-08
<excalibr> helo kengkawan
 * ejat pang mypapit
<mypapit> wtfffff ejat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ejat> sedang nak bind domain baru nie 
<ejat> huhu terfakap 
<ejat> nak bergiat blogging kembali a.k.a kalau berkesempatan
<excalibr> domain apa tu ejat 
<ejat> u tgh buat per 
<ejat> domain personal jerk 
<excalibr> eh domain baru? dah tak pakai myfenris dah?
<fairuz> pong pang
<excalibr> :D
<excalibr> streamyx ni bila pakai ipv6
<excalibr> pakej rendah2 skrg dah takda dyn ip mcm dulu..semua kena isp nat
 * ejat pang pong fairuz
<ejat> ilang dah mypapit
<ejat> excalibr: myfenris terfakap 
<fairuz> tido agaknye
<ejat> bz punya pasal 
<ejat> owh okie dookie
<ejat> adeh nak nunggu propagate
<ejat> tdo dulu la jawabnye
<ejat> any whois guard recommendation?
<fairuz> keno ping excalibr tu
<fairuz> dia mesti tau
<ejat> for .my
<ejat> adeh .. 
<fairuz> ape domain baru ejat?
<fairuz> bak mai la
<ejat> erk .. biarla rahsia dulu
<fairuz> hehe
<ejat> terfakap !!!
<ejat> .my x de guard ke?
 * ejat facepalm .. 
<excalibr> .my tak leh sorok
#ubuntu-my 2013-04-09
<excalibr> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/18iyha/kickstarter_project_hopes_to_sell_ubuntu_on_4/
<excalibr> you..are..an.idiot..ha.ha.haa.hahaaa
<fairuz> heh
<fairuz> Takde orang malaysia try baut project kat kickstarter ke
<fairuz> mana tau ada ramai backers
<excalibr> "Kickstarter project hopes to sell Ubuntu on 4$ Chinese USB wristband for 59$"
<fairuz> Dah baca tadi, project takleh pakai
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> orang mana tuh
<excalibr> spanish?
<fairuz> ramai gak backers dia
<fairuz> Aku paling suka project ni
<fairuz> mintak 100k
<fairuz> dapat sejuta lebih
<fairuz> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/limemouse/lifx-the-light-bulb-reinvented
<fairuz> Sold out terus
<excalibr> eh ni bukan ke yg aku tunjuk hari tu
<excalibr> wifi lamp tu kan
<excalibr> ke yg mana
<fairuz> tak tau..
<fairuz> aku tengok project ni time dia baru kluar last year
<fairuz> Tak tau yang ko tunjuk yang mana
<fairuz> dah byk dah project mentol wifi sekarang ni
<excalibr> mmm
<excalibr> klau boleh tengok kompenen dlm lampu tu..
#ubuntu-my 2013-04-12
<excalibr> fairuz is missing
<mypapit> omg
<mypapit> missing!!!!!
<excalibr> fairuz diculik anak dara burnian!
#ubuntu-my 2014-04-07
<fairuz> pagi
<jipang_menjerit> ping
<angch> pong
<jipang_menjerit> hey angch..long time no ping
<jipang_menjerit> lol
<angch> more active during office hours in #myoss
<jipang_menjerit> seems to me like ghost city to me
<jipang_menjerit> people prefer on faceboor or whatsapp rather here
<angch> depends. different channels for different topics.
<jipang_menjerit> wonder if we *still* got plan for 14.04 release
<angch> Yeah, get ready to ban stupid leechers.
<angch> This time around the mirror is at office 20mbps. Hope can tahan.
<jipang_menjerit> dengg
<angch> Heh, everytime we moved hosting and eased up on our throttling and a new release got released, the DC people thought ddos.
<angch> Even no plan also, the .iso *is* popular. Quite a number of downloads in Malaysia.
<angch> Mainstream now, too popular, no need to special party.
<jipang_menjerit> ubuntu.tuxuri eh?
<angch> yeah
<jipang_menjerit> I haven't used local mirror quite a long time
<jipang_menjerit> so, banyak lost..lol
<jipang_menjerit> just host the update file then
<angch> the main ubuntu download page auto geo ip redirects to local mirror.
<jipang_menjerit> i see
<angch> http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt always dynamically lists the local mirrors.
<angch> only oscc still going strong.
<angch> (and us)
<jipang_menjerit> I'm not sure how long oscc can last
<angch> Still... use torrents, please. It's the fairest.
<jipang_menjerit> still remember when I was at oscc, the dc guy ask us to monitor that mirror because "too many connection"
<jipang_menjerit> lol
<jipang_menjerit> I think some people don't like torrent
<jipang_menjerit> streamyx make it slow
<jipang_menjerit> although there's plenty seeder
<jipang_menjerit> not to forget, malaysian don't really like to seed
<angch> *Every* damn downloading user opens up stupid many parallel downloads.
<angch> I have to nginx ban same IPs.
<angch> (from leeching iso)
<jipang_menjerit> siap download, tutup torrent software, move iso to other folder
<angch> Still fine. Coz we normally seed, and we can easily throttle the seeding bandwidth easier compared with webserver.
<angch> And it *does* help, coz if 10 currently downloading from us, they can still download from each other while grabbing from us. otherwise, *we* are the bottleneck.
<jipang_menjerit> haha..I get you
<jipang_menjerit> same problem at oscc
<angch> Those jokers config'd their (http) downloaders to be mega aggressive.
<jipang_menjerit> but I remember last time we ask for additional bandwith
<angch> bandwidht so bloody hard to get....
<jipang_menjerit> I heard there's T3 DC at cyberjaya
<jipang_menjerit> or T4, can't remember
<angch> Most of us gave up on local DC.
 * jipang_menjerit understand
#ubuntu-my 2015-04-07
<najmi> ping
<najmi> mypapit: 
<mypapit> najmi, yo
<mypapit> wtf
<najmi> mypapit: idup lagi ko kat irc. 
<mypapit> ya
<mypapit> mmg tiap mlm lepak sini
<najmi> oo
<najmi> ada projek apa skrg
<najmi> grant?
<najmi> channel local mana yg busy kat freenode?
<excalibr> najmi, laporan trafik mengatakan channel lokal tiada yg sibuk di lebuhraya freenode
<najmi> excalibr: lol
<mypapit> hahahahaha'
#ubuntu-my 2015-04-11
<ejat> mypapit: ello2
#ubuntu-my 2016-04-15
<mypapit> wow
<mypapit> power betul
#ubuntu-my 2016-04-17
<piju--> hi hyperair
#ubuntu-my 2017-04-11
<katiekitty> anyone alive?
#ubuntu-my 2017-04-16
<ejat> hi faizul
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-10
<ApOgEE> salam
<ApOgEE> apeciter?
<UbuntuMY1> <Khairul Aizat Kamarudzzaman> Wsalam
<UbuntuMY1> <Khairul Aizat Kamarudzzaman> Mana ilang sifu
<ApOgEE> layan keje
<ApOgEE> ada apa2 activity baru ke?
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> #OpenStackSummit Vancouver   Speakers who build and operate infrastructure from Google, JPMorgan Chase, Progressive Insurance and Target will share their experiences at the Vancouver Summit, May 21-24. Other notable speakers include AT&T, China Unicom, Hyper HQ, Oath Inc., Paddy Power Betfair, ARM, Verizon, Walmart, Wells Fargo and many more. (other options to include: China Mobile, University of Messina, China Railway)  At the Summit,
<UbuntuMY1> these sessions and use cases are organized around specific open infrastructure use cases including AI and machine learning; HPC; edge computing; NFV; container infrastructure; and public, private and multi-cloud strategies in addition to sessions focused on open source community. You can sort within the schedule to find sessions and speakers around each topic.  Stay tune for the discount code ! See you there ....  Here is the 10% off Code:  UG_ASIA10
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @ApOgEE, x sempat nak plan ... mungkin boleh plan utk bionic punye release party
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-11
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> @myfenris, Buat Kat Mersing
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> 😅
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @tajulazhar, Open for vote :)
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLALO8wjdFI
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> bapa ict negara ..
<UbuntuMY1> <nanasklinux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPUFoLr8EkY
<UbuntuMY1> <rizmut> Fwd from Sundara OS: Berkas ekstensi untuk tema ikon Karasa Jaga sudah bisa dinikmati lho, terutama buat kamu yang memasang LibreOffice pada sistem operasi selain keluarga *NIX.  Silakan dinikmati:  https://github.com/rizmut/libreoffice-style-karasa-jaga
<UbuntuMY1> <rizmut> @rizmut, hanya berkongsi sedikit karya kecil
<UbuntuMY1> <aimanfarhn> salam gang, 18.04 final dan release ke?
<UbuntuMY1> <Meooowww> @aimanfarhn, baru beta2
<UbuntuMY1> <aimanfarhn> @Meooowww, orite tq boss
<UbuntuMY1> <ak47suk1> @tajulazhar, +1. Macam nak kena buat lepas pilihan raya dan raya puasa
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> @ak47suk1, Yaa
<ejat> +1
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> +1
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-12
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> +1 indeed
#ubuntu-my 2019-04-08
<ApOgEE> Salam
<groudon_> ni ubuntu malaysia?
